# Where do you buy your betta fish from?



## bettafishbeauty (May 18, 2013)

I bought most of my betta's from local pet stores and Petco and Petsmart. Make sure they are healthy looking.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Not all people go in, for healthy looking fish. They go in, and see a sick fish, and take it home to give it a better chance of survival. If it were not for the fact the white dragonscale CT male with black fins, was not so expensive I would have gotten him!!

Also note great signs of a healthy fish: If in a tank, no other fish is dead or sick. Lethargy being a sign of illness or stress that can lead to illness. I've boycotted many-a-store because of seeing such things, including improper "space saving" sororities x.x


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Most of mine came from Petco. I have bought from breeders but not too often since the shipping costs more than the fish! So far I have found the Petco fish to be pretty healthy, though I have rescued a few in bad shape, not all have lived.

There is a LFS near me now and they have some beautiful bettas, not as much variety as Petco but really nice and well cared for. Might buy one of those someday.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I used to get canadian bred fish and imports from a lady in Ontario (shipping sucks worse in Canada than it ever will in the USA...) then I also bought fish from BettaFX, and also Logisticsguy.... Other than that, my HMs and DeTs came from Petsmart. I avoided PJ's Pets which is now Petland, who I still avoid. I may or may not give Aquarium Central another chance to redeem their sorry arses. I am a stickler for proper care, especially in stores wanting business. Dead fish does not equal profit.


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

Petsmart is where I bought my new male betta fish "Rusty."
The store by me in Oviedo, FL has some knowledgeable associates.
Don't forget this site too.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i won't buy from my local PetSmart ever again. :I while the tanks were good looking, their bettas were not. and the gal my friend bought me on Valentine's day, died two days later. a few years back, the same thing happened at the same store. the betta my friend bought me died that night.

now, i buy from a store down here called Pet Lover's. i've never had a betta die quick from them. some of mine are also bettas i adopted from friends, and i have one i bought from a breeder on Aquabid.


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

Of the bettas I have 4 came from PSmart because I work there. Two of those I bought because I fell in love with their personalities. Two I bought because they were in need of special attention. One of those I just got yesterday and I expect I'll lose him, but at least I feel good about trying. Then my 5th betta was a Wal-Mart rescue, who had SBD. 

At this point (after educating myself somewhat in betta rescuing), I wouldn't look to buy a healthy betta. I would much rather try to save a sick betta than leave them on the shelf to die.


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

All of mine came from Petsmart since its the closest.


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

All my fish have come from an independent store near my college, since I prefer it over the chains. Now that I'm home for the summer I'll probably be buying a betta from PetCo since they seem better cared for & have more variety than the PetSmart near my house, even though it's further away. I wish I could devote myself to rehabbing sick fish, but I don't have the resources.


----------



## Rosewynn (Apr 9, 2013)

Petco. My local one specializes in fish so they keep a wider variety of stock in addition to just carrying more. They also keep their cups really clean and feed the smaller mouthed fish/babies crushed up regular pellets or baby pellets. I am impressed with the level of care they have there. 

Our Petsmart on the other hand...sad. The only time I leave there with something in a cup it's a Marimo ball.


----------



## bettafishbeauty (May 18, 2013)

I bought a sick red double tail betta tried to save it and couldn't.


----------



## countyrd419 (Apr 6, 2013)

*Saving A Fish*

At least you tried to save a fish. You should feel proud of yourself


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I'e gotten many FEMALES for free because they were small and colorless... They made up most of my best sorority.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

I get mine from all stores that sell them, wal-mart, petco, petsmart, and the local fish stores, I do try to rescue a lot of fish, sometimes I save them, sometimes I don't, one of the petcos usually gives me the rescues for free and even have discounted healthy bettas because I do try to rescue sickly ones, all of this as always depends on how much space I have, I have been cutting back some and mostly getting kings/giants and un dividing my tanks


----------

